# then & now BIRTHDAY PICS ADDED:)



## mommy43

my princess will be 1 tomorrow i really dont know where the time has gone
just to look back 
17th may 2010
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0019.jpg
& now
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0123.jpg
feel free to add your then & now pics:flower:

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0147.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0152.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0156.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0177.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0193.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0195.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0203.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/Photo0215.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

Awww! She still looks the same! Bless.
About a month old and today at nearly 6 months! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







little fella 023.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









new freddie boy 004.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommy43

aww love the hair :)


----------



## mummyclo

Bed head!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Love these pics! It's so crazy to see how they change :D

I'd join in but I can't look at the first picture we have of Lucas because it makes me cry :blush:


----------



## Jetters

:cloud9: love these threads :cloud9:


Here's K at 14 days old. He was weighed that morning and was back up to his birth weigth of 6lb, 5oz. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/kiaraad.jpg


This was him a few weeks ago. He'd just woken up and wasn't very well, but this photo is so cute my heart just wants to explode. He hasn't been weighed for ages but at almost 10 months old, he's now around 24lb I think :haha:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/222911_10150561123710648_610700647_18335761_7468486_n.jpg

Seriously just love this child sooooooo much, I go all mushy and emotional looking at photos of him :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Jetters

Kate&Lucas said:


> I'd join in but I can't look at the first picture we have of Lucas because it makes me cry :blush:

Awwww :hugs: do the first earliest one that you do like xxx


----------



## c.m.c

my baby hasnt changed that much in my mind- she was almost 10lbs when born and never lost any birth weight- wee tub!!


HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ISABEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! such a special birthday the 1st one!! bet you keep saying- this time last year i was..........


----------



## lozzy21

Oooo ill join in. My baby girl is exactly 6 months old today.

Please excuse how swollen and bruised her face is.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/cuddle.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/face.jpg

And last week

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1456.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Kate&Lucas said:


> Love these pics! It's so crazy to see how they change :D
> 
> I'd join in but I can't look at the first picture we have of Lucas because it makes me cry :blush:

Im the same, just focus on the now pic :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

the first pic is Ava when born, 2nd is her coming home on boxing day and third is her a couple of weeks ago!
 



Attached Files:







189.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









198.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









389.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Virginia

Aww!!

My LO is only 3.5 months old, but here are her pictures:

The first one is just a couple days after she was born (she was 10lbs 11oz).

The second one was a week ago.

I can't believe how DIFFERENT she looks! It's insane!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5640.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_6551.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## binxyboo

The first one is Daniel when he was 1 day old. Those Bounty photographers insisted on taking it, so we let them send it to us, scanned it, then sent it back saying 'no - we don't want to buy it'!!
The second pic was taken a few days ago.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/35192_408916561454_646376454_4838810_4211693_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229468_10150174822576455_646376454_6930582_2502483_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

yas I always love these posts too..especially when you post K and his cupcake photo for comparison..
Here is mine!

Livvy only a few hours old
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/cutecute.jpg

Livvy only about 18 hours old ..dressed and ready to go home! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/readyforcold.jpg

Livvy yesterday with her new jumperoo!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/jumparoo.jpg


----------



## mommy43

our babies have all changed so much
jetters k is so adorable love his cupcakes
jess look at livvy shes growing so fast 
my baby is 1 now i feel quite sad her baby stage is over i'll post more pics form her birthday later:)


----------



## Jetters

Livvy looks FAB in the jumperoo!!!!

And Daniel looks just like a mini version of himself, he hasn't changed :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

About 30 seconds after birth, still attached to the umbilical cord!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0309/08032009265e.jpg

Now [last week]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_1068.jpghttps://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_1069.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Aairsie = amazing first picture WOW

jessabella- loving the newborn hat its sooo funky


----------



## jessabella

^^^love it


----------



## Lliena

Then, an hour old and the next day:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/140820101371.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/160820101380-1.jpg

Taken earlier today:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/ava1.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, my mum took the photo the only funny thing is my nipple right behind her head LOL It was amazing that she opened her eyes right away though!

Lliena I'm loving that skulls nappy!!!


----------



## Lliena

It's a Gen-y wrap :D


----------



## sugarpuff

shortly after birth, 4 weeks old with first cloth nappy and recently :D
 



Attached Files:







meandaud.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7









IMGP1177.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









lep nappies 1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommy43

bump for birthday pics


----------



## xerinx

Logans 1st picture-
With his daddy :D
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18075_1309005959890_1072823694_30970014_5546326_n.jpg

And now-
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216588_1867135592782_1072823694_32123992_1395483_n.jpg


----------



## AFC84

Jetters...love the pics, so cute! 
Virginia...aww, your LO is so pretty :)
Jessabella...Haha, love the going home outfit, she looks like a little starfish! :cloud9:

Finley was 4 days old here, but it's one of my favourites...and we were still in hospital so I think it still counts as a first pic!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/30693_385303630546_675230546_4046531_2525475_n.jpg

And a couple of weeks ago :cloud9:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226111_10150162325760547_675230546_6797401_658231_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

AFC84 said:


> Jetters...love the pics, so cute!
> Virginia...aww, your LO is so pretty :)
> Jessabella...Haha, love the going home outfit, she looks like a little starfish! :cloud9:
> 
> Finley was 4 days old here, but it's one of my favourites...and we were still in hospital so I think it still counts as a first pic!
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/30693_385303630546_675230546_4046531_2525475_n.jpg
> 
> And a couple of weeks ago :cloud9:
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226111_10150162325760547_675230546_6797401_658231_n.jpg

I love his cake.


----------



## Kota

P at 3 days old



and this week at 16 months.


----------



## fluffpuffin

the lovely pictures of all the babies make me soooo broody. 

Jetters your LO is so darn cute!!

Here's Isla 3 days old:
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/IMAG0074.jpg

and last week:
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1571.jpg


----------



## Jetters

This blimming thread is making me broody :rofl: :dohh: :rofl:

I LOVE Finleys cake, K's is going to be very similar to that!!!!!!!!!! VHC birthday theme too! xx


----------



## binxyboo

Jetters said:


> This blimming thread is making me broody :rofl: :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> I LOVE Finleys cake, K's is going to be very similar to that!!!!!!!!!! VHC birthday theme too! xx

awww. We have decided on a pirate theme for Daniels first birthday.


----------



## Lliena

Peppa pig here, she loves it :D (so do I but shhhh :haha:)


----------



## binxyboo

Lliena said:


> Peppa pig here, she loves it :D (so do I but shhhh :haha:)

get yourself down to Peppa Pig World. 
Daniel loves it


----------



## AFC84

Thanks, I just Googled VHC cakes and nicked someone else's design :lol: Was surprisingly simple to do, considering I'm a complete beginner...although my mum was there to direct me the whole way, and she's a bit of a cake decorating pro!


----------



## Jetters

Awesome, you made it!!! I'm entrusting my friend E, she's fab, she'll do it- I saw a similar cake on google too! x


----------



## Lliena

binxyboo said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Peppa pig here, she loves it :D (so do I but shhhh :haha:)
> 
> get yourself down to Peppa Pig World.
> Daniel loves itClick to expand...

It's on the list to do when she is a bit bigger :D


----------



## kawaiigirl

Aw Happy Birthday Isabel x How time flies eh?

All the pics are gorgeous


----------



## NuKe

THEN
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/then.jpg

NOW
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/now.jpg


----------



## NuKe

Lliena said:


> Peppa pig here, she loves it :D (so do I but shhhh :haha:)

we had a peppa theme too! check out the cake i made!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/cake.jpg


----------



## mommy43

wow thats cute ^^


----------



## Surreal

Am I allowed to sneak in, even though Eli isn't one, yet? I *love* these types of threads, all the baby's are just so cute!

Jessabella, love the going home outfit! Starfish newborn! :D

Then, at two hours old:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/Elijah/65401_1680282442203_1091791312_1845436_4682274_n-3.jpg
Now:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/Elijah/IMG_0516-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/Elijah/IMG_0524-1.jpg
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

NuKe said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Peppa pig here, she loves it :D (so do I but shhhh :haha:)
> 
> we had a peppa theme too! check out the cake i made!
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/cake.jpgClick to expand...

That is awesome, I think my effort will be a cake with a sugar topper from ebay :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Ruby at one day old and then now at 8 months....



Time flies....:cry:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Ruby at one day old and then now at 8 months....
> 
> View attachment 208278
> View attachment 208280
> 
> 
> Time flies....:cry:

I know:cry:

Ruby looks soo cute sleeping in that wee pic


----------



## Virginia

Aww! These pictures make my ovaries twitch!!


----------



## Virginia

Oh! And AWESOME cakes!! I wish I could do that!


----------



## NuKe

it honestly wasn't too difficult, just time consuming!! and i cheated and put toys on top (but made the mini food myself)


----------



## AFC84

Jetters said:


> Awesome, you made it!!! I'm entrusting my friend E, she's fab, she'll do it- I saw a similar cake on google too! x

Nice one, will have to keep an eye out for pics! 

Nuke, that is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## monya43

Soooooo this post is 9 years old !!
I was thinking about b&b and thougt I come n see if i could find a few of my old posts
Quite fitting i found Then and now !!!


----------



## monya43

Soooooo this post is 9 years old !!
I was thinking about b&b and thougt I come n see if i could find a few of my old posts
Quite fitting i found Then and now !!! Heres isabel.now 
View attachment 1082870


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! Aww lovely photo :)


----------

